# Can you burn all your static "PREPS" to the ground, food, fuel, equipment, etc.



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Could you destroy everything, and walk-away.....All your food, fuel, vehicles, firearms, machinery, buildings, everything........burn it all......????


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

For what purpose?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

................yep...............................


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Why????????


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

If you are compelled to ask, "WHY"......then I shall take your answer as "No, you would NOT, or could NOT bring yourself to do this". Which is OK, It is your to do with as you choose.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, it's one of the questions like "who would you save your son or your wife".
Or is it that we could live off the land with just tweezers and a soda straw?
Personally I would rather not just survive but use my preps to thrive.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> If you are compelled to ask, "WHY"......then I shall take your answer as "No, you would NOT, or could NOT bring yourself to do this". Which is OK, It is your to do with as you choose.


I agree with your post.
Heck, I didn't have to think at all about the title. 
And yes, I would in a New York minute.
I have thought of this for months. If Gene and I are going to FEMA camps or worse, they are NOT getting my sacrifice--REDISTRIBUTION MY ARSE!!!


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

And if they were to be appropriated by a greater force........then what......???



hiwall said:


> Personally I would rather not just survive but use my preps to thrive.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If it is for the reason JayJay said, I'll leave em my food stores, they can have all they can carry off. I grow oleanders and castor beans for just that purpose. 

As for the rest of it, would just depend on the situation.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Nobody is getting them except my "list" , they may self destruct I don't know, Communist A holes no matter what their disguise are not. And anyway I don't have anything anyone would want anyway I am just some troll in a basement pretending to be a big bad right wing prepper


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> Could you destroy everything, and walk-away.....All your food, fuel, vehicles, firearms, machinery, buildings, everything........burn it all......????


That's like having sex and then forcing yourself to stop just before you climax.

If a force comes to take what I have, and they are able to defeat me, then I am dead and they are welcome to it. _Ad Victorem Spolias_ (To the victor goes the spoils)


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sourdough what is the sound of one hand clapping????


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> If a force comes to take what I have, and they are able to defeat me, then I am dead and they are welcome to it. _Ad Victorem Spolias_ (To the victor goes the spoils)


I agree, I am not a "scorched earth" type of person. 
Besides, not all of my stuff is in the same place. I could probably do OK for about a year with the goodies from any one of three locations (more or less).

It's all a moot point, there won't be any Mongol hordes raiding me and mine. I don't think things will get quite that bad. The folks in my AO all look out for each other.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd be burning my gun powder first, immediately followed by my lead. In small amounts, at high velocity, in rapid succession.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

If my house burned to the ground along with all of it's contents.

Me. I would collect on the insurance and start over. One way to downsize.

Wife. For the next 500 years she would be teary eyed as she continuously told everyone (that wasn't smart enough to RUN) what all she had lost.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

The question is: "Could you burn everything to the ground".....??? (Note: There are no insurance companies at this point) It is really a question about one's attachment to holding a static/fixed position.



TheLazyL said:


> If my house burned to the ground along with all of it's contents. I would collect on the insurance and start over. One way to downsize.QUOTE]


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

This was a real thinker!

I have concluded no, I could not burn everything to the ground. It is like how I feel about some of the things I have buried in the yard. If, sometime in the future someone finds them they are welcome to them as I have no need for them anymore. That said, I will defend everything to the death if it comes to that so I will have no need for anything anyway. Sure it might allow the takers to continue longer but it is what it is.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> The question is: "Could you burn everything to the ground".....??? (Note: There are no insurance companies at this point) It is really a question about one's attachment to holding a static/fixed position.





TheLazyL said:


> If my house burned to the ground along with all of it's contents. I would collect on the insurance and start over. One way to downsize.


With good reason and without hesitation...Yes I could.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Well, That makes two of us. I will stay here at my semi-remote cabin/shack as long as I feel it is safe to do so, Then retreat to one of many pre-established fall-back positions, to observe the cabin and contents. Hour by hour assessing the risks of removing assets from the cabin/shack to established cache sites.



TheLazyL said:


> With good reason and without hesitation...Yes I could.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd have to say "no".
It's not that I wouldn't be *willing* to do it, but the truth is that I'm just not as capable of starting over, or wandering out in the bush as I used to be.

We are where we will be. We live in our "bug-out" location. It won't be hoards of hungry refugees that will be threatening our lives. If it comes, it will come in the form of a "sanctioned" act by a "legitimate" agency.

When they kill me, my problems will be over.

...but I'll probably not go quietly, easily, or alone...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I think your greatest asset is your mind. Knowledge and will to live can get you through the worst of times. 

I don't know why I would willing burn down my preps. For one thing we eat what we store. We use our gear on weekends when we head out to different friends BOLs. 

If all our gear is taken then we start from scratch to regain STUFF. You can have all the food and gear in the world but it is no good if you don't use it. GB


----------

